# My rat doesn't like his cage :S



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive try'd changing the bedding type but he rarely stay settled in the cage, he rather go sleep in his little hole in the wall with chew'd up paper, ive put lots of toys and chewy stuff in his cage but he gets all pissy if his door gets closed


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Your rat chewed a hole in the wall? 

Do you let this rat run around loose in the house all the time? That's not a good idea and it's why he hates the cage. His nest is in your wall, and you isolate him from it. You need to remove the nest and keep him in the cage most of the time, and he will build a new nest in the cage and become happier to be there.


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

haha no there's a old vent hole right next to my sofa that leads no where, i do keep the door open most of the day but he stays in my room and he can't reach anything like cables, i would keep him in his cage more if he had a buddy, he still goes back to his cage to eat,drink,poop and clean, spose i have to try and find room for another rat then


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He'll have to get used to the cage sometime. Mine see free-ranging as a special thing, and they will return to the cage of thier own free will if they want something, or even if they just want to. They don't object to being placed there, either.


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay i just have to try to ignore that cute little begging face of his , thank you for the advice


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Does he have a cage mate? Lonely rats will often be very depressed alone in their cage.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They said he was alone, but that they want a buddy for him.

Yes, just let him out for free-range with you, and play with him.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess I did not read the other thread then.

Does he have any hammocks? My rats love their hammocks, and sometimes I see them run back to the cage just to lay in one


----------

